# Light bulb wiring



## tikat05 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I am new to the hobby. I have been working on my layout for a few months now. I didn't have too much trouble setting down my tacks and getting my train running. Even started designing my own layout (4 x 4 HO scale). 
However now I'm facing more complicated issues and I need help, please!

I want to add lighting to my layout through lamp posts and lights inside the houses. I purchased 12V light bulbs and 12V lamp posts. However, my output is 18V and the light bulbs tend to get burning hot. I do not know much about electric stuff, but I do understand there's a discrepancy bw output and the power needed by my light bulbs. What should I do to fix this? I would really appreciate everyone's input. 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

To reduce voltage you need a step down transformer. I am using white Christmas lights inside the buildings. Cheap, and doesn't draw on the trains power supply.


----------



## tikat05 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow! did not think about that! definitely beats having to solder the bulbs i have. I'm definitely gonna try that! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tikat05 said:


> Wow! did not think about that! definitely beats having to solder the bulbs i have. I'm definitely gonna try that! Thanks a lot!


You need the ones that are in parallel. Which means you can pop bulbs out and the rest will work.


----------



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

Also, the LED ones won't get hot at all. Well...not nearly as hot as the regular ones. And shouldn't go dead.


----------

